# my royal python



## fuzzy233 (Jan 15, 2009)

hi i have bought a royal python 2 weeks ago i have fed him and gave him time to settle in the person in the shop who sold me him said he was 4 months old and never been handled before i was just wondering what you think he would be like if i went to pick him up bearing in mind he is my first snake and have never held one before allso am a little weary of him. and when i leave him for a while he comes out from his hide but when i go and check on him and he sees me he freezes moves his head back and then goes back under his hide he always looks like he is going to strike for me 

would really appreciate some help and advise, thanks Mikey


here is a pic of him aswell------>


----------



## fjfenton (Jan 4, 2009)

Cute fellow 
I have a new baby royal who isn't used to being handled. She hisses a bit when I pick her up, and sits in strike pose on my hand. While she is in this poseand tense I just keep very still and let her relax until she starts to flick her tongue and look around. I then try small movements with my other hand (such as reach for something, scratch head etc) If she tenses again I stay still until she relaxes. I repeat this for a few minutes before putting her away. She seems to be responding with this and doesn't take so long to relax once out, and seemingly is happy to be out for a longer.
I don't know if this is advice other people will give you, but it seems to be working for me : victory:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Little and often. Dont over stress the snake though or it may stop eating.
If you havnt handled a snake before I suggest you go to the place you bought it from and ask for some practice with adult corn snakes.

You are obviously doing something right and have a good snake if it is feeding already.

Not really an ideal first snake but keep at it.

P


----------



## fuzzy233 (Jan 15, 2009)

i have handled a corn snake in my above post i meant to put "have ever handled a royal python before"


----------



## scottie73 (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe you could put some gardening gloves or thick gloves on to start with so save yourself getting bitten. 
I'd just keep trying maybe once a week.
You say she's eating well so she must feel settled.
Good luck.
Selina.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I would agree with a pair of light gloves, that way you wont be so nervous about being bit. Little handling and often. I find a lot of young ball pythons act just like you said but it doesn't take long for them to come out of their shells.


----------



## spook (Jan 6, 2009)

i had a similar problem with a nervous corn, some1 said about taking it out and handling it for about 10-15 mins everyday (in the evening) then put it back in again, ive been doin that for 2 weeks so far and its doin great, the snake even lets me lift her from her viv without running away,
you could try that to let the snake get used to being handled


----------



## jojojay (Jan 4, 2009)

I have had my little royal for a week now and NAUGHTY me I have handled her very briefly when I changed her kitch paper and water. She has not hissed at me YET and just lets me pick her up. Sure she will kick off one day and I will get tag but hey ho. She fed last night and seems very settled. Not seen her drink yet but I am sure she must of. 

My corn yes corn lol was a diamond to handle and then one day I went to get him out and he was in strike mode. He rattled his tail off his viv and was not letting me any where near him. no way he was winning so I got a hook and took me him out and he was fine. Took a few days of doing that to let him calm down.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

my advice to any one with a small snake such as a royal trying to be big n hard n hissing and making you feel scared is just do NOT take sh!t off them, seriously, i have an 08 burm who used to hiss and go in to strike mode all the time trying to get him out, and i was weary of him, and e played on it and would strike but not to bite just to tell you to back off then one dya i thought, screw this, i just put my hand in grabbed him and he had a bit of a hiss n that was that, i kept doing this, not hesitating and showing him i was scared, because they know, im telling ya! 

so just dont be afraid, a bite isnt going to hurt much anyway, just bleeds a little, i got bit by my burm in a feedinh response, my hand was warm the mouse wasnt, even though i was using tongs and i didnt feel it, its just the shock of it.

But dont handle it too much yes, as royals arent the sharpest knife in the drawer and may stop eating, although since moving mine to a rub shes so much more placid than she used ot be!


----------



## rantasam (Nov 28, 2006)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> my advice to any one with a small snake such as a royal trying to be big n hard n hissing and making you feel scared is just do NOT take sh!t off them, seriously, i have an 08 burm who used to hiss and go in to strike mode all the time trying to get him out, and i was weary of him, and e played on it and would strike but not to bite just to tell you to back off then one dya i thought, screw this, i just put my hand in grabbed him and he had a bit of a hiss n that was that, i kept doing this, not hesitating and showing him i was scared, because they know, im telling ya!


I agree completely. The more nervous your approach to the snake when he is in the viv, the more stressed he will become. If you 'faff' about when picking him up then he is more likely to respond defensively.. if you reach straight in and confidently pick him up in one bold movement then there is less chance of him doing this.

If when he bluffs and hisses you back off, all you are doing is conditioning the snake and reinforcing the behaviour that "hiss and bluff = shaven monkey goes away".  He will then do this more and more. To be honest though as a species, royals generally have very good temprement. I doubt you will have many problems - grit your teeth and have a go picking him up!


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Your lucky one of my female royals is a nightmare you cant even enter the room without her striking the cage about 8 times so handling her is even worse but what i have found has helped i have just moved her in with another royal and she has completely changed she has lost her confidence and she is now handable and in 2 days of handling her she has only struck once but luckily wasnt in my direction and she is getting used to being handled. Her sister is completely different lovely to handle and never struck * touch wood* just doing occasional stroking i find helps


----------



## jdad1985 (Jan 18, 2009)

*no fear*

I dont mean to be rude but why is this being made into a big deal? Its a small royal python? Why is the fear being hyped up? Just pick it up for a little each day. Pick it up when its not facing you and enjoy owning a snake. In fact its better to get bite at the beggining and then you'll realise its not a big deal. If it stops eating, stop holding it for a while, then give it another go

X
:2thumb:


----------



## ko0chie (Jan 27, 2009)

Although Royals can go off their food when nervous they can also revert back to the wild as they say. Their natural programming 'turns' them wild again. They are naturally shy and secretive and very much a docile snake, and they generally run and hide more than stand and fight. Young animals are more skittish, but soon grow out of it. Afterall they aint been in the world all that long and have to get used to their environment.

My advice would be to take is slow but be deliberate. Try not to be put off by their defensive bluffs (hissing/striking). Lift the snake up at the center of its body and support its weight. Handle with care for about 10 mins a day (leave it 3 days after a feed or rehoming). Basically regular spells of gentle handling should do the trick.

Soon enough they will recognise you as a non threat or potential meal by getting used to your scent. They love the warmth they get from your skin and become friendly rewarding pets.

Good luck and stick with it. : victory:


----------

